# Merry Christmas



## dthornton (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all! Thanks to all of you "more experienced" guys for all of your helpful advice! Wishing you all a prosperous New Year.  :banana:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you also and thank-you and everyone who takes time out of their day to be a part of our on line community. We are very blessed to have the support from our members who share their knowledge and experience helping others. 

From all of us at House Repair Talk, we wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and a safe and Happy New Years!


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas Everyone, and here's to a good new year!!:beer: God Bless the  And help those that lead, find the other way.


----------



## Admin (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry to be late, but I got pink eye for Christmas! 

My kid had it first and it made it's way around the house. 

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year guys!


----------



## nealtw (Dec 28, 2012)

I hope everyone is feeling better, guess you need a better anti-virus program.


----------



## dthornton (Dec 28, 2012)

Neal, that's just WRONG!!!  :rofl:  Austin, sorry that you were under the weather for the holiday, but glad you're better!  :


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 29, 2012)

dthornton said:


> Neal, that's just WRONG!!!  :rofl:  Austin, sorry that you were under the weather for the holiday, but glad you're better!  :



Austin wasn't under the weather, he was just distracted by the train going round and round under the tree and all the bright lights...


----------



## Admin (Jan 2, 2013)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Austin wasn't under the weather, he was just distracted by the train going round and round under the tree and all the bright lights...



Fair enough. I am easily... distracted.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas again!


----------



## havasu (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you as well, Old Dog!


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 26, 2013)

Merry Christmas all !!!


----------



## Chris (Dec 26, 2013)

Merry day after Christmas.


----------



## Admin (Dec 26, 2013)

Anyone still off? 

Wish I could take a nap. Man I'm beat!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm off till the 6th and loving ever minute of it.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 26, 2013)

I wish...actually working weekends because of all the crazy weather up here. Just shoveled and entire siding job around the house of 12 inches of snow....only to have it all melt from a rainstorm 2 days later.
I love our weather duds...
Oh well...back to the grind...:banana::banana:


----------



## alex_gold (Dec 28, 2013)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, may all your wishes come true!


----------

